# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Is It Possible To Keep a Shaved Head Military Cut After a Hair Transplant?

## tbtadmin

This might seem like a silly question, but can I keep my head shaved to a military cut if I have a hair transplant?* I’d like to just lower my hairline to kind of make a shadow where there is currently no hair. I like to wear my hair very short and think that if [...]

More...

----------

